# my first pastel paintings



## PencilMeIn

I was given some pastel sticks this summer for my birthday and the horse/sunset pic was my first project with them. I then bought some pastel pencils and did the fawn (which took 1st place at the fair  ). I know they're not perfect, but I'm pretty pleased with them for being my first attempts. Having done graphite work for so long I thoroughly enjoyed doing these and am going to tackle a colored pencil drawing next.


----------



## George924

PencilMeIn said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed doing these and am going to tackle a colored pencil drawing next.
> 
> View attachment 550
> 
> 
> View attachment 551


Very nice work...what pastels did you use on this? When you get started with the color pencil and if you need some guidance, I'm more than happy to assist in any way possible.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Thank you, George! The horse one was done with pastel sticks, don't know the brand. The fawn was done with General's pastel pencils. I saw your WIP thread in the colored pencil forum which I will refer to when I get time to tackle that colored pencil piece. I may need to pick your brain some more, though.


----------

